# My Guppy is pregnant but i don't know how long she's been pregnant for!



## steve.c

Hi Guys, how are you all today? 
I'm new here so any help would be greatly appreciated.
I have a pregnant guppy, but i'm not entirely sure how long she's been pregnant so far. I'm not sure what to look for i.e, signs of nearing birth etc. Her Black Gravid spot is looking fairly squre now. 

Mant Thanks 
Steve.c


----------



## oliesminis

some of the most obvious signs are her gravid spot moving farther bown the body

i also find with live bearers that they seem to rest near the bottom or on the filter the night before


----------



## mousey

you should be able to see little eyes in the gravid spot too!


----------



## plasma19

One of the biggest give aways that is time for your guppy to deliver is that other fish are waiting around her and pestering her because they sense its coming.


----------



## njpioneer93

yea i'm having the same issue with my female guppy . I just got her yesterday and i know that she's pregnant...but i have NO idea how far along she is when to expect some fry. She has the gravid spot, but her belly isn't that big:fish:


----------



## oliesminis

njpioneer93: please do not post on threads that havent been replyed to for more than a month (reopening new threads) as people can find this very iritating. espcially as it has already been answered

-olie


----------



## TheOldSalt

Anyway, sometimes they get huge, and sometimes you'd never guess they were pregnant. 
They tend to sit still in one place when delivery is very near.
Shining a flashlight on the gravid spot will usually reveal little eyes reflected back at you when they fry are well developed.


----------

